# Technology



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Smart phones, Ipad (or equivalent), and so on..

*What technology are you using to make your "in truck" experience plowing more efficient ?*

I have a smart phone, and downloaded and app called "Radar now".. Really cool, but I need a laptop or Ipad to be able to see it better in the truck.

Any apps you're going to be using ?

Any recommendations for technology advances specifically for your vehicles ?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a smart phone with a the weather channel app. Works great!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Tech is great but its just a tool in the toolbox. Keep other options open to get information. Watched a ground crew working the other day digging a bioswell the operator and supervisor lost his smart phone the whole crew was out of touch with the shop all day. They found it by backdragging the entire dig. 
If you have ever been in a blizzard or major ice storm that takes out power all you have is whats in the trucks. So we still use the KISS method.


----------



## Nearbywork (Jan 7, 2012)

*GPS+customer discovery*

Ok, so I'm biased as the founder, and there remains a lot to do to make this app awesome.

But, here's what my startup is working on:

https://www.plowme.com/learn


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I have not herd KISS for a few years. I love it
Keep it simple stupid. Last time I used it I was yelling. At my squad on a 32 day field exercises. God loves the infantry.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Accepting credit cards on the smartphone


----------

